
Neuroethics - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/neuroethics/
======
SibCode
Transhumanism can be viewed as a fusion of what already is given. It is a mere
combination of two systems, artificial and natural, that might as well have
evolved similar to a symbiontic relationship. Before the actual enchancement,
we will have a phase of mingling technology like we do naturally today,
extending knowledge beyond our own entity, sharing information and boosting
awareness of critcal tasks through the world wide web. Then there will be
enchancement. If there is manipulation through it, ethical or not, the world
needs to be influenced before we reach critical mass as a species and by our
byproducts. Else there won't be no need to ask such questions much longer
anyway.

